# $300 budget - need help!!



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey

I'm building a system for a friend. He is willing to spend around $300 for a rig. I was thinking and I can't come up with any suggestions. Note - This also has to include XP Home.

Thanks!

3991


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

By the way, He doesn't care what kind of CPU it has. He only wants to surf the web, listen and burn music, and watch movies, and work on his resume.+

I was thinking of a Socket 478 system, or a Socket 754. What do you think? Or should I go w/ another socket? 

REMEMBER THE TOTAL PRICE NEEDS TO INCLUDE XP HOME!!!

Thanks!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

biostar tforce 7025 mobo w/ amd x2 4600 ee w/ some crucial lanfest ram

mobo- ~70 bucks

cpu- ~90

ram- ~70 (ddr2 800) 

total: 230

70 bucks should cover a 160 gb hdd(~45), a 20 buck case and shipping.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 14, 2007)

like this? http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24602&vpn=BX80557420&manufacture=Intel


 lol jking but yeah maybe go with a cheap amd config... now the HD.. if only you could find a 20gb hd for cheap.. maybe newtechie or someone is selling one on tpu.



pancho you forgot he needs windows xp home  and this thing just needs to browe the web/type a resume so it could maybe even be as low powwered as my joke cpu LOL. but Im thinking like an older model amd with cheap amd board and 1gb ram or something..


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

what about windows? I wont download a illegal cracked copy. it's like 90 bucks.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

didn't include xp home, how much is that? we can jack down the cpu.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

Chewy said:


> like this? http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24602&vpn=BX80557420&manufacture=Intel
> 
> 
> lol jking but yeah maybe go with a cheap amd config... now the HD.. if only you could find a 20gb hd for cheap.. maybe newtechie or someone is selling one on tpu.
> ...



he needs at least a 160gig (thats what he told me)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> didn't include xp home, how much is that? we can jack down the cpu.



XP Home is like 90 bucks at Wal-Mart here.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 14, 2007)

For $300? Tell him to go to $400 then we could get something worth while. What does he want it to do?

http://secure.newegg.com/Newversion/Shopping/ShoppingCart.asp?Submit=ChangeItem


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> For $300? Tell him to go to $400 then we could get something worth while. What does he want it to do?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/Newversion/Shopping/ShoppingCart.asp?Submit=ChangeItem



He only wants to surf the web, listen and burn music, and watch movies, and work on his resumé.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

Do a frankenbuild using the good parts of his old computer (optical drives, monitor, speakers, hard disk, and power supply ought to be good). Then, get a $50 mobo with onboard VGA/sound, a $50 CPU (the Sparta edition sempron ought to be good ), a $50 kit of RAM, a $40 case, and $90 WinXP Home SP2b. 

Mission accomplished .


----------



## fafa21 (Oct 14, 2007)

ill sell him my comp if he wants for 300$


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

xp is 89 bucks. so lets jack down the cpu to a AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Orleans 2.2GHz should save you 50 bucks so that'd give you about 340 total.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Do a frankenbuild using the good parts of his old computer (optical drives, monitor, speakers, hard disk, and power supply ought to be good). Then, get a $50 mobo with onboard VGA/sound, a $50 CPU (the Sparta edition sempron ought to be good ), a $50 kit of RAM, a $40 case, and $90 WinXP Home SP2b.
> 
> Mission accomplished .




Erm, he doesn't have one. He uses his parents one.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 14, 2007)

you should take a look at some of the tpu dealings.. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41708

 and I think newtechie has a decent size list of older hardware... most users are in the USA so shipping for ram elc shouldnt be to much.

 edit: yeah man $200 for ram, mobo, cpu, hd, case and psu is quite tight for 1/2 decent computer that will do more than just surf the internet.. all in all I think your amd cpu and mobo will cost over 100$ especially if you buy it new.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah. grab his old dvd drive, and case and floppy. 160gb hdd-40, sparta 1.9-40,biostar-70,ram-70= 220+90 for xp. 310 total, i think 10 bucks extra should be affordable lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, if he has NOTHING AT ALL, scrounge TPU for parts.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 14, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> He only wants to surf the web, listen and burn music, and watch movies, and work on his resumé.



Ditch the 7300GT then, instead get a X300se or something.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

grab a biostar 7025. geforce 7025 should be sufficent.


----------



## fafa21 (Oct 14, 2007)

hey dont you want to get my comp it's good for evey thing and it's got xp home on it just look at my system specs


----------



## Chewy (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I found you a mobo/cpu combo.. for 79.99 @ newegg...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138065

 other than that I was looking at thsi processor AMD Sempron 64 2600+ Palermo 1.6GHz Socket 754 Processor (29.99), but all cheap mobos for it seem to only have agp with no onboard graphics..


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys

Im going w/ the Biostar ^^ that Chewy linked for me since I have some DDR layin around, and I'll use the onboard video to save my friend a lot of cash.


----------

